

Computer Worm Hits Iran Power Plant - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704082104575515581009698978.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLETopStories

======
jedwhite
Sorry, didn't realise it was behind the paywall.

Here's the open link for the story:
[http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB1000142405274870408210...](http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052748704082104575515581009698978-lMyQjAxMTAwMDIwNjEyNDYyWj.html)

~~~
mindviews
Thanks - this one works for me.

------
jsean
"The U.S. would be a less likely suspect because it uses offensive
cyberoperations infrequently and usually only under specific circumstances
when officials are confident the operation will affect only its target,
current and former U.S. officials said."

I wonder what a "current or former [any country] officials" would have said
other than a paraphrase of above...

Really I'm not being conspiratorial here, just thinking out aloud whether
quoted statement is meaningless or not.

------
Groxx
"Hits" implies the worm _did something_. All this article mentions is that a
few personal computers at the plant are infected (implying possibly more).

But, then again, shock-and-awe that WSJ would sink to linkbait titles.

------
mindviews
Does HN have guidelines for submitting links that are behind a paywall? I ask
because I don't have a WSJ account and couldn't read the linked article - then
realized I can't remember the last time I got stuck at a paywall dead end on
HN. I checked the guidelines and didn't see anything. Are we supposed to flag
these or just leave them alone? Thanks.

~~~
carbocation
You should be able to "Google+I'm Feeling Lucky" (GIFL) that and get it with
one click for free, if you would like:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Computer+Worm+Hits+Iran+Power+Plant&btnI=1)

(Note--not positive that the above link will work. If you google the title of
the article, the WSJ story is the first result, and clicking through should
give it to you for free from there.)

------
jedwhite
Makes you wonder if the creators of Stuxnet were spooked into trying to
trigger its payload by all the coverage of it, or if it's just a coincidence
that the Iranians admitted they were infected after info about it started to
get out.

------
tommynazareth
Yeah, right...

